# TT Virgin



## TTpiloti (Oct 9, 2020)

So... picking up a 2016 MY 2 litre in Glacier White this coming Saturday - can't wait! Been a long time Z4 owner (2008 e86 Coupe), so moving from a straight 6 RWD to a Turbo 4 pot Quattro will be an interesting journey home. Been soaking up some of the knowledge on the forum for a few days and hope to contribute once I know which way is up :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

